# One month...still not much better. Words of advise?



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

Well, I've been on my medicines just over a month. I started on one Klonopin and one Imipramine at beddtime for two weeks. Then went up to two Imipramine and still one Klonopin. I'm kinda wondering where I need to go from here, as the doctor has left it up to me to slowly fool with doeses til i can get a good night's sleep and feel a little better. I can take 1-2 Klonopin and 1-4 Imipramine. So far, all I've noticed is that I've been even more tired then before, and not much help with restful sleep and morining stiffness. THe meds do dry me out, an it's been a battle to keep me hydrated enough so that my muscles don't hurt from the dehydration. (Good ol' Southern heat is coming in early this year. I'm trying to stay out of it as much as possible, especially since these meds are drying me out so much).I just don't know where to go from here. I have a couple of weeks before my summer classes start up, but then I have 8 AM classes every day, so I have to make sure whatever combination of meds I'm up to won't keep me so groggy I can't pay attention in class.Since I am new to this, I don't really know what ot expect. This is my first time dealing with medicine adjustments on my own, and it makes me kinda nervous! Plus, I don't know what kind of miracles i was expecting, but it seems like the only good thing to come out of it is that my IBS-D is not around anymore. (must be the drying action of the meds...) What can I expect? I don't want to expect too much and then be let down. Gonna talk to my doctor about other therapies to try when I see him again in a couple of weeks.Aimee L.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Aimee:I'm not familiar with these meds. Can you tell me what they are? I'm wondering if you are taking too high a dose or taking them too late in the day. I had that problem when I first took amitriptylene. I would wake up groggy in the morning, so I started taking it around 4 hrs before bedtime. I also had dry mouth with this med. I would discuss the med situation with the doctor again. Explain your school situation and maybe he can adjust your dosage or try something else.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Aimee,Sorry, I can't help you much. I'm not familiar with these meds either. Your Doc is your best bet. And perhaps he/she can help you with adjusting the doses or trying a new one. I haven't had much luck with anything. I take Skelaxin (a muscle relaxer) and 1 Benadryl at bedtime to help me get a couple of hours sleep. But it's never a real rested sleep. What I wouldn't give for a decent night's sleep and no pain!! Most meds don't agree with me, so I've given up on taking anything much. Advil or Extra-Strength Tylenol for pain---but they hardly make a dent. So then I wonder why I even take them?!Good luck. I do hope you find a good combination and it helps you. Keep in touch.Karen


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Aimee,The impramine is an anti--depressent--that is what is causing the dryness---that may go away with time.Klonopin--is a benzodiazapine (same family as Valium) I take this at night. It is an excellent med. I cant take the anti--D.If i where you, i would take the 2 Klonopon and see if that helps---so far i have had to just except the fact that i will not always get enough sleep.It is very important to go to bed at the same time each night.Morning pain is just the way it is for me--but i do take pain meds for when it is bad. Other wise i could not leave the house.Gentle stretches and excercise. I am new to this also and it has changed my life--i just went back to work part time. I probally wont be able to go full time.There are no miricle cures that i no of--you just have to adjust and find that "balance" everyone keeps talking about.Dont push yourself to hard or you will be completely down.You may even have to adjust your job schedule to fit your illness. I know this is hard but hang in there.Debbie


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2001)

Hi Lashes, I am familiar with the Klonopin because my little sister had taken it for her anxiety disorder. It is VERY ADDICTIVE! She had a heck of a time getting off it. Be careful. The imipramine, being an antidepressant will dry you out. I put a little lemon juice in a water bottle and drink that during the day. I find I drink more then, and the lemon helps get the saliva flowing! DeeDee


----------

